# US Navy Commissions The USS Barack Obana



## Meathead (Apr 25, 2020)

In a show of respect and in-line with the last president's commitment to the US Armed
Forces, the USN is pleased to name a ship in his honor:


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 25, 2020)

Darn, they gave him an upgrade....


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

Give it time

The Great Obama will get his carrier


----------



## Meathead (Apr 25, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Darn, they gave him an upgrade....
> 
> View attachment 327709


Yeah, that was the first plan, but then PETA got involved.


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier




What did he do that was great?


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


Another upgrade???


----------



## Meathead (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


Not unless they use Michelle's ass as the fiight deck.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Give it time
> ...


He let rightwinger use the ladies' room...


----------



## Desperado (Apr 25, 2020)

I would have thought Obama would have had a Ferry Boat named after him


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 25, 2020)

Desperado said:


> I would have thought Obama would have had a Ferry Boat named after him


I think you misspelled "Fairy".....


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Give it time
> ...


Well he bought the military more bullets than they could use!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Give it time
> ...



Stopped a Depression
Obamacare
Saved auto companies
Killed Bin Laden


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2020)

The USS Obama would have an all tranny and queer crew.


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Abe Lincoln saved the Union. FDR won WWII. Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.


THose Presidents deserve the title great. Obama? Not even close.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...











						Obama And The Dem's Dismal Recovery
					

The Obama recovery of the last seven years remains the worst in postwar American history. Average gross domestic product (GDP) growth since the bottom of the recession in 2009 was barely above 2.1% per year. The average since 1949 is well above 4% per year during the previous 10 expansions...




					www.forbes.com
				












						For Many, Obamacare Is Becoming The Unaffordable Care Act
					

Consumer-driven health care is sending out-of-pocket costs soaring.




					www.forbes.com
				




The automaker bailout??? So now you're all for giving major corporations a bailout (and INCREASING Globull Warming in the process)???

And finally... Yes, Muslims kill Muslims | The Express Tribune
It is a sad fact, but Muslims have been killing Muslims from the early days of Islam. Out of the first four caliphs, three had Muslims involved in their murder, two of them were killed in a mosque and one was murdered while offering his prayers. The first Islamic Civil War, also called the first Fitna, started in 656, just 14 years after the Prophet Mohammad’s (pbuh) death and lasted for 5 years. A number of battles were fought during this period, in which scores of Muslims were killed by other Muslims. Unfortunately, there is precedent for Muslims killing Muslim in Islamic history.


----------



## gipper (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


No doubt. We Americans like to honor lying corrupt warmongering elitist presidents. 

I’m sure you’re going to love the USS Donald J Trump.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.


BULLSHIT!


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.
> ...




If not him, who? You want to give credit to Gorby? LOL!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.
> ...


Good point. Ronald Reagan AND Maggie Thatcher won the Cold War.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More BULLSHIT!


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




Maybe it just fell? YOu know, by itself.


WIth the vast campaign of covert military operations, and strategic economic warfare and diplomatic offensives, just not having any impact at all?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Far Leftist Slate:
So, did Ronald Reagan bring on the end of the Cold War? Well, yes.








						How Reagan won the Cold War.
					

So, did Ronald Reagan bring on the end of the Cold War? Well, yes. Recently declassified documents leave no doubt about the matter. But how did he...




					slate.com


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


FAKE NEWS!
St Ronnie wasn't even president when the wall came down.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



So it was Bush Sr. who won the Cold War...

Fact of the matter, it was every president and leader of like minded countries from Truman on...


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




No one is stupid enough to think that because it came down, a few years after he left office, that his actions and policies, the his VICE PRESIDENT ran on continuing, could not be responsible.

Not even a liberal can be that stupid.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

hjmick said:


> *Fact of the matter, it was every president and leader of like minded countries from Truman on...*


Finally you admitted the truth


----------



## hjmick (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > *Fact of the matter, it was every president and leader of like minded countries from Truman on...*
> ...



I never denied it.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


St Ronnie didn't even know he was president most of his term, Nancy's PSYCIC ran the country!


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

hjmick said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...




Liberals assume that everyone to the left of Obama, is a hive mind, just like they are.


Because of that, he cannot distinguish between you and me.


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





So, you are dropping your previous silly claim that actions of a president can't bear fruit a few years after he left office?

Were you wrong, or knowingly lying?


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 25, 2020)

Meathead said:


> In a show of respect and in-line with the last president's commitment to the US Armed
> Forces, the USN is pleased to name a ship in his honor:
> 
> View attachment 327703


Looks more like a trump vessel.


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2020)

Would the USS Obama fly an American flag or an Iranian one?  

Obama gave a shitload of money to the Iranians, didn't he?  A whole transport plane full of cash

My god that was stupid, wasn't it?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

Without question, an Aircraft Carrier in Obama’s name will be one of his first honors.

A monument on the National Mall between the Lincoln Memorial and Washington Monument and his face on US currency will follow after he is deceased


----------



## Meathead (Apr 25, 2020)

Flash said:


> Would the USS Obama fly an American flag or an Iranian one?
> 
> Obama gave a shitload of money to the Iranians, didn't he?  A whole transport plane full of cash
> 
> My god that was stupid, wasn't it?


This ship will proudly display the American flag. However, it will be unique with 57 stars


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

A better way to honor the Great Obama would be to tear down statues of Confederate Slave Masters and replace them with statues of our first Black President. 

It would be a fitting tribute to the Confederacy


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Give it time
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Actually that is the claim of the Right to give credit to Tramp foe the BOOMING economy Obama passed on to Tramp.
You seem to want it both ways.

In reality it was Boris Nikolayevich Yeltsin who brought down the USSR. All St Ronnie did was bankrupt the USA!


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





Your request to change the subject is denied.

My question stands.


When you made the silly and stupid claim that an event that happened a few years after the President left office, that the event COULD NOT be the result of his policies,


were you being really fucking stupid, or were you being a fucking liar?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

Now, what we do is go to every town and village that has a statue to Robert E Lee,  Jeff Davis, Stonewall, Nathan Bedford Forest and tear it down. 

We replace it with this Obama statue as a symbol of what happened to those racist Confederates


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Hilarious. Leftard thinks we had a booming economy in 2016.
Only President in history to never see an annual 3%GDP.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump has never seen a 3 percent annual GDP and now he will log negative GDPs


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


_3 years versus 8. _


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Trump has never done 3 percent in a year after saying he would get 4 or 5 percent

Now, he will go deep negative GDP, something Obama never accomplished


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Now, what we do is go to every town and village that has a statue to Robert E Lee,  Jeff Davis, Stonewall, Nathan Bedford Forest and tear it down.
> 
> We replace it with this Obama statue as a symbol of what happened to those racist Confederates
> 
> View attachment 327927





In your opinion, has the idea of Multiculturalism and Diversity, always been a lie, or do you feel that you have betrayed the intent of the founders of your movement?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now, what we do is go to every town and village that has a statue to Robert E Lee,  Jeff Davis, Stonewall, Nathan Bedford Forest and tear it down.
> ...


We can let each community decide whether they want statues of Confederate heroes or President Barack Obama 

Makes a big difference when black people are allowed to vote. They weren’t allowed when those statues were put up.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier



"Get his carrier"?

Are you carrying "the virus"?  Maybe HIV?  When do you plan to visit your (formerly) New Messiah?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Give it time
> ...


We are talking a latest class US Navy Super Carrier to honor one of our greatest Presidents


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


YOU are the fucking LIAR!


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Tramp has never seen an annual GDP growth rate of 3%, so you are caught lying yet again.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 25, 2020)

Meathead said:


> In a show of respect and in-line with the last president's commitment to the US Armed
> Forces, the USN is pleased to name a ship in his honor:
> 
> View attachment 327703


Couldn't they find a garbage scow or something appropriate?


----------



## daveman (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


He's already got one.


----------



## daveman (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.
> ...


You wept bitter, bitter tears when the Wall came down, didn't you?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> We are talking a latest class US Navy Super Carrier to honor one of our greatest Presidents




Jimmy Carter is one place closer to having anything beyond a garbage scow named for him and he's only America's SECOND worst president.....saved from being stuck forever in FIRST place by Your (former) New Messiah.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Shitforbrains thinks Trumps not President.


----------



## McRib (Apr 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Give it time
> ...



He rescued our country from a Great Depression that his Republican predecessor was responsible for.

He killed the ringleader of 9/11, after Republicans showed they didn't care, and Bush even admitted it.

He ended the fiasco known as the occupation of Iraq.

He was responsible for over 70 straight months of job growth.

And, the spoke like an intelligent adult, something the last two Republican Presidents cannot do.

There's plenty more where that came from, but I doubt you can understand what little I've given you.


----------



## McRib (Apr 25, 2020)

Flash said:


> The USS Obama would have an all tranny and queer crew.



If that were the case, you'd be the first one onboard to enlist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> A better way to honor the Great Obama would be to tear down statues of Confederate Slave Masters and replace them with statues of our first Black President.
> 
> It would be a fitting tribute to the Confederacy


Actually, Obama descended from slave owners....

Does that mean you would have to immediately tear down any statue of Obama that you put up???


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Which is the exact opposite of how Multiculturalism and Diversity were sold as policies. 


We were told the goal as living in harmony, not whites having to shut up and take it like a good little bitch.


So, my question to you stands, in your opinion, were the people saying that back then lying, or do you feel that you modern libs have betrayed the intent of those people?


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





You libs hate it, when people actual take a moment to think about what you said, and seriously consider what it means, don't you?


Take a moment and think about what that says about how you are behaving. 


Me? I love it when people say something back to me, that shows they actually thought about my comments and points.


That is because I have a self image of myself as a serious person, with some depth and intelligence, and when people show with their actions that they agree with that, it is a compliment.  And that is even if they disagree with me. 


YOur experience is exactly the opposite. You get angry.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You seem to think Multiculturism only applies when it is the white culture 
Celebrating the white cultures abuse of racism is not something to be proud of


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A better way to honor the Great Obama would be to tear down statues of Confederate Slave Masters and replace them with statues of our first Black President.
> ...



I can just see it. 

Confederate Monuments taken down across the nation and replaced with memorials to our first black president. 

It would have those slave masters rolling over in their graves


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



My point is that in the world you describe, indeed, the one you are building, that all cultures EXCEPT WHITE CULTURE(S) are celebrated. 

You saying "wacism" does not change that fact. All cultures have past sins on their books, if only whites are held to account for that, while everyone else gets a pass, 


then, we are back to my point. THat is not what we were told Multiculturalism and Diversity was to lead to.


Do you see a flaw in my reasoning there? And if so, what is it?


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





What other past sins do you want to humiliate their descendants for? And does this game only apply to Whites?


----------



## esalla (Apr 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> In a show of respect and in-line with the last president's commitment to the US Armed
> Forces, the USN is pleased to name a ship in his honor:
> 
> View attachment 327703


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have a twisted view of multiculturism. 

As a white person I resent you using the racist, slave nation Confederacy to represent the white culture


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


That is the point

A monument to the Great Obama would give them something to be proud of instead of being ashamed of their confederate monuments


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You've expressed your disagreement with me already. I get that you disagree.

I'm asking you to explain the basis of your disagreement.


All cultures have past sins on their books, if only whites are held to account for that, while everyone else gets a pass,


then, we are back to my point. THat is not what we were told Multiculturalism and Diversity was to lead to.


Do you see a flaw in my reasoning there? And if so, what is it?


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I get that you want whites to give up their past heritage.


I asked what other past sins do you want to humiliate their descendants for, and is that a game that you only apply to whites?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Like saying....you know, Nazi Germany had some good points too

Germany is ashamed of it Nazi past. You should be ashamed of your Confederate past


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


Whether we need it or not.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


True.  Shame and the confederates go hand in hand


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Suppose you live in a small southern town. It’s a nice town and you are proud of it. 

But people come to your town and say....WTF is the matter with you?  Why do you have a monument to racism?

Now, replace that Confederate monument with a beautiful monument to the Great Obama and people will come for miles to admire your beautiful Obama monument


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He’d have to have a soul first


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





So, you refuse to address the question, which I can only take to mean that there is no flaw in my reasoning, ie that indeed, in your view, Multiculturalism is really about only celebrating everyone ELSE's culture, while whites are to be held accountable for past sins and expected, 

as you said, to be "ashamed" of their past and to be expected to embrace only the new, approved culture, and celebrate only approved cultures and heritage, such as "Statues of Obama".


THis of course, is not "tolerance", that is Oppression and Racism. ACTUAL real racism, not the "wacism" you libs like to shout about.


Do you see a flaw in my logic, or do you just want to say some buzzwords to try to use emotion to distract from how horrific the future you are building is?


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And I would say to them "we don't see it that way, and we would appreciate some tolerance from you, or you can just leave".


The real problem starts, when they settle down and become part of the community.


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




What other races, do you hold to this standard?


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




What other races do you hold to such a standard?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well, now those towns do see it that way and are removing their Confederate Monuments. 

When those monuments were erected, black citizens who were offended by Confederate celebrations were not allowed to vote. Those who spoke up were beaten or worse. 

Now, all citizens get a say.....not just the white ones


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I did answer

The answer is you have a racists view of Multiculturism. In your view, only white culture needs to be celebrated. 

Even if that is a culture of hate


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 26, 2020)

Flash said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


odanny seems to be a particularly dim one, since he believes that Obungles ended the "occupation of Iraq", and FORGOT TO TELL THE TROOPS!!!


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yep. Thanks to demographic shift, those communities are now different, and the people that were sold the idea of living in tolerance and harmony with a diverse population, 


now are being told, that they have to be ashamed of their heritage and shut up, or be beaten or worse.


Every other group, gets to celebrate their heritage, while ignoring any past flaws, but not whites.


Whites are treated differently based on their race.


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NOthing I said, indicated that I only want white culture to be celebrated. That is a strawman you invented to distract from the Truth, 


the Truth that it is you that is being racist, with your different, and harsher standards for and treatment of, whites, based on race.


----------



## FJO (Apr 26, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Along with Pope John Paul II the last Roman Catholic Pope.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Multiulturism..........is BS..........so is your Diversity.

That has led to screwing over Europe with it's Stupidity...........

Monuments.........taking them away doesn't change History........and neither does hiding from it.  This is your way of slowly chipping away at people's right to be OFFENDED........WHICH whether you like it or not is FREEDOM............

You see this going away in places like California ........then they run from that state to Portland Oregon, and Seattle Washington LIKE LOCUSTS.............Becoming Antifa and dressing in make shift body armor hitting people who disagree with metal pipes...........

One day ......those lunatics are gonna try it in a place that takes no shit from no one.........and those Antifa types will then wish they had Corona virus instead.


----------



## FJO (Apr 26, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



So what?

FDR was not even president when Japan surrendered.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Monuments are not history, but they honor a history people are no longer proud of. 

Now, a monument to the Great Obama
EVERYONE would be proud of


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Slave owning is not a white culture to be celebrated


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Take you Diverstiy and your ARROGANCE AND SHOVE IT where the Sun Doesn't Shine........

Shall we FORCE YOU TO RENAME NEW YORK..........hmmm

History DEMANDS THAT NEW YORK'S NAME ................MUST BE RENAMED..........

The Duke of YORK..........was a SLAVE TRADER..............HISTORY DEMANDS NEW YORK MUST CHANGE IT'S NAME...................I'M OFFENDED.

Now by your same standards you need to force New York to change it's name.........I'M OFFENDED.

If we are going to erase all history ......then it must be all......lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Who da fuck is celebrating it...........please don't go Skin Heads.........nobody likes them even though your side plays that crap every election cycle..........To rile up your BRAIN DEAD BASE.

The Civil War is our histoy........anyone who gets offended by seeing the statue............OH FUCKING WELL.

You do know that about the Cross out west..........the VFW gave it the FEDs as a WWI memorial........and later MUSLIMS were offended by it because it was a CROSS........OMFG.

You need to STOP TRYING TO OPEN PANDORA'S BOX.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I heard about that one..............it's gonna be a privy...........and we will have Obama shaped urinals.


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not me. I am ashamed of Obama.  He was an embarrassment to my nation and my people.


DO I count? Or do I have to just shut up, or "face being beaten or worse"?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


He's forming an army of Antifa..........they will be coming out of mommy's basement soon........dressed in black........with wooden shields and rebar metal pipes............yelling HOW DARE YOU INSULT THE PROPHET OBAMA.

We will see it coming ............and WE WILL DIE LAUGHING AT IT......then they will return to their mommy's basement singing ................


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



We don’t erect monuments to the Duke of York

York is a place in England, New York commemorates that place
It is New York, Not New Duke


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Libs set themselves up to judge what everyone else does.


And then they do so, without a complete lack of objectivity or rationality.


And they expect us to play along.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Now you are starting to get it

You are free to speak your opposition to the Great Obama while others erect statues to him 

Blacks were not free to express their opposition to monuments for the Confederacy


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


BS.............The Duke of York was a SLAVE TRADER.........he owned ships and actively traded slaves back and forth from Africa.

The VERY NAME SHOULD OFFEND YOU..................I DEMAND YOU CHANGE THE NAME OF NEW YORK RIGHT NOW.......

I'M OFFENDED.

Now do you see how that shit works............you FASCIST NAZI WANNA BEE..........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So now you are coming back to earth...........they are offended and I don't give a damn.......You can't erase history..........but you CAN CREATE AN ARMY OF NITWITS.......for Multiculturism and Diversity....................which is NOTHING BUT FASCISM BY ANOTHER NAME.

See........even a troll like you can learn sometimes........LOL


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...




Yes these stuid Moon Bats are confused about things like that.

The worthless Negro fought the war in Iraq for three years.  My son was sent over to Iraq by Obama.  His troop lost six men and had two dozen wounded.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was a history of slavery, not something worth celebrating 

That will never be erased. The history that needs to be erased is  the bogus Lost Cause rewriting the history of the Confederacy. 

No, it was never a noble cause worth dying for.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


AKA................you are offended and DEMAND THEY BE REMOVED.

Just as the wankers in California Demand people put Solar panels on their roofs.........OR ELSE............

OR ELSE ARE WORDS OF THE FASCISTS...............That makes you a Fascists.............go join Antifa then.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


DEPRESSION= Slowest recovery ever 
OBAMACARE= created to fail
SAVED AUTO COMPANIES= save GM's union contract
KILLED BIN LADEN= Killed a U.S Ambassador lied about a video
President Trump, on the other hand, had the best economy in History
and got a bigger target than Bin Laden Qasem Soleimani


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More fake history

Worthy of those who celebrate the confederacy


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


nothing I posted was fake therefore either prove it's fake or admit you just lied.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I celebrate the right to OFFEND YOU..........

LET FREEDOM RING............now go be a good little Nazi and put Solar panels on your roof.....and report those DISOBEYING LOCK DOWN..............you will be rewarded now.


----------



## McRib (Apr 26, 2020)

Flash said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




Well then blame the REPUBLICAN President who started the fucking war, you moron! 

Good Lord, can you dimwits be any more stupid?


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...




You mean like those shitheads Clinton, Reid, Pelosi, Kerry that voted for the invasion of Iraq?

You didn't vote for Clinton for President did you? Because she supported the war.  That would pretty well make you confused about this, wouldn't you?

How about blaming that dickhead Muslim Negro for escalating the war in Afghanistan?  Or bombing those civilian children in Libya for absolutely nothing?  Libya never attacked the US but the Muslim Negro sent American planes to bomb the country.  That was really stupid, wasn't it?

Obama was the Commander in Chierf that you yahoos elected and he sent the 6-1 Cav to Iraq so stop trying to put the blame on somebody else.  Why did he do that?  What did he get my son's friends killed?  Was he an idiot?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What Ambassador did Obama kill?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obama dindunuffin, That is his legacy,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


not sending aid is just as good as murdering Ambassador Stephens


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 26, 2020)

open bet if another Ambassador is killed while President Trump is still in the white house watch the TDS brigade go ape shit crazy
While sleeping like a baby while Obama was allowing Ambassador Stephens to be murdered


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




But I am not free to celebrate my heritage in public. Everyone else is, but not me.

That is not what Multiculturalism was said to be. 

It was a lie from the beginning.


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your heroes are allowed to be flawed humans, that you celebrate portions of, while you hold the heroes of whites to a higher standard.


You are a racist, pushing a racist system.


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your lack of tolerance makes a mockery of diversity.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




You are no hero to the dispicalbe Left unless you are a Queer, Negro, Illegal, Muslim, Communist or Transsexual.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Without question, an Aircraft Carrier in Obama’s name will be one of his first honors.
> 
> A monument on the National Mall between the Lincoln Memorial and Washington Monument and his face on US currency will follow after he is deceased
> 
> View attachment 327897


For the sake of truth in advertising that really shows have been  a Three Dollar Bill


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Without question, an Aircraft Carrier in Obama’s name will be one of his first honors.
> ...


I would expect the Great Obama will be honored on the 50 dollar bill


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Were they heroes to the slaves in the south as they fought to keep them enslaved?


----------



## Correll (Apr 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You've made that point clear, and I understand it. Whites, due to the sins of their ancestors,  don't get to publicly celebrate their culture and heritage like other, better, more advanced races. 

That is what Multiculturalism, really is, as opposed to the lies we were told in the past. 

I understand why you lied about it. If whites had really know that was coming, they might have done something to change the course of events. 


Now, with demographic shift set in stone, you can stop lying and be more honest in your racist policies. 


Must be a great relief for you.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier



Yea, a pigeon.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Celebrating the years when you established slavery forever is not something to be proud of. 

That is why replacing those monuments with monuments to Obama would be a fitting tribute


----------



## daveman (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Which white culture?  The American South one?  The Utah Mormon one?   The rural Pennsylvanian one?  The Finnish one?  The Irish one?  The Scots one?  The Swedish one?  The German one?  The Polish one?

Take your time.  I can tell you haven't given this any thought.  At all.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2020)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I’m not the one fighting for monuments to white culture

Tell it to Correll


----------



## Meathead (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Celebrating the years when you established slavery forever is not something to be proud of.
> 
> That is why replacing those monuments with monuments to Obama would be a fitting tribute


What, the mighty ship I posted was indeed enough of an honor considering his legacy.


----------



## daveman (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We still have slavery?  And we are the only nation that ever had it?

Hint...no.  

Meanwhile, in reality, slavery is illegal in all primarily-white nations (made so by white people), and legal only in primarily brown nations.

But you don't dare criticize them.  That's racist or something that lets you excuse your hypocrisy.


----------



## daveman (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No, you're criticizing white culture.  Which one?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier



Except it won't float


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2020)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating the years when you established slavery forever is not something to be proud of.
> ...


Only the beginning of honoring the Great Obama 

Naval ships, monument on National Mall, currency, town squares


----------



## Meathead (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I get a few streets where nobody will want to live, you know, like MLK Boulevards.  It's too bad they don't have food stamps anymore.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Just like they honored Benedict Arnold


----------



## Correll (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You judge whites when they celebrate their heritage. Everyone else gets a pass. 

That is you, having different standards based on race. That is you, being the racist.

That is the future you are building. 


It is going to be violent.


----------



## Correll (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm just pointing out the racism inherent in your position.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you talking about the "Magic Negro", whose ancestors were actual slave owners???


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We are talking about the Great Obama

A man who would be a fitting replacement of Confederate “heroes”


----------



## Correll (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm pointing out the racism you are exhibiting. You are just being a troll.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



You are the one whining like a little bitch because your slave rapers are losing their statues


----------



## Correll (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I pointing out the racism and injustice inherent in your reasoning in supporting the removal of these statues.

YOu have different and harsher standards for whites, based on race. 


You have been unable to refute my argument, but you have been increasingly insulting and dismissive as you try to distract from the Truth of your behavior, that I have pointed out.


We know that you disagree with me. We know what your position is. We know that you are an ass.


Can you say something that is not covered by those three sentences already?


Of course you cannot.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, that's the descendant of actual slave owners that I was talking about....

And YOU want to build a monument to him...

But I'm not surprised, since you want to vote for a senile old rapist whose ancestors also owned slaves!!!


Apparently Democrats have a thing for families that owned slaves, don't they???


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



The Great Obama never owned slaves
The Confederate Slave Rapers did


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


But his ancestors did, so "slave raper" blood flows in his veins...

And the same can be said about Biden...

Now tell us that it's OK, because they're DEMOCRATS(the party of slavery, the KKK, and Jim Crow laws)!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Sorry ...but in case you haven’t noticed

I am not taking your bait


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Give it time
> 
> The Great Obama will get his carrier


In the Kenyan navy....


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Translation: "Mommy, make him stop!!!"


----------



## Correll (Apr 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wow. Another double standard, based on race again, What a shock.


----------



## Correll (Apr 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




By which you mean, you are running and hiding from facts that show what double standard racist you are.


----------



## Correll (Apr 30, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...




Rightwinger can't think that he is fooling any, can he?


I mean, I know libs are dim, but they aren't that dim?


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Actually, I think rightwinger is...

A rock probably has a higher IQ...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump voters  are not only dim but deplorable


----------



## Correll (Apr 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...




It takes a special sort of person, to spend years, spewing hate at a group of people, and then to be offended that that group of people, chooses to not support you. 


And by "Special" I mean, seriously retarded.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It takes a special sort of person to still defend slavery after 150 years 

And by “special” I mean seriously retarded


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And in light of the fact that there were actually some BLACK Confederate soldiers (and you think any tribute that INCLUDES THEM should be torn down), you are obviously a RACIST (or SERIOUSLY RETARDED)!!!









						Black Confederates
					

Why haven’t we heard more about them? National Park Service historian, Ed Bearrs, stated,  “I don’t want to call it a conspiracy to ignore the role of Blacks both above and below the Mason-Dixon line, but it was definitely a tendency,  which began around 1910.”  Historian, Erwin L. Jordan, Jr...




					scv.org


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 1, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Lost Cause is alive and well


----------

